# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Game Programming >  [VB6] Apanhar Diamantes(Catch Diamonds)

## joaquim

i build a nice game, Apanhar Diamantes(Catch Diamonds).
it was my 1st VB6 game. has some time, but it's good and easy for play it :Wink: 
heres my blog:

_Blog link removed by mod_

the game is in my language(Potuguse), nut is very easy to use... i build it in VB6. can be slow in very pc's. the CPU most be dual core(is where i tested without be slow :Wink: ).
heres some translation:

Portugues - English

Jogar - Play
Op&#231;&#245;es - Options
Sair - Exit
Pausa - Pause
Jogador - Player
Feminino - Female
Masculino - Male
Tempo - Time
Normal - Normal
Infinito - Infinite
Som - Sound
Activar - Enable
Desactivar - Disable
ok - ok
Cancelar - Cancel

now i belive that you don't have problems download the game and play it :Wink: 
good gamming :Wink:

----------


## Hack

Attach the source code for the game in a zip file please.

----------


## joaquim

> Attach the source code for the game in a zip file please.


ok.. i will be honest with you(like always) :Wink: 
these games has some *.OCX files and *.DLL files too for work.
and the zip file has 8.5MB's.
if  i take off very files, only poeple with VB6 can play these game.
sorry if i'm "broken" the rules... is why i put my blog adress.
sorry if i did something bad

----------

